# Need help - raw vs kibble



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi! i just stumbled across something called carna4. supposedly table quality chicken base with other high quality ingredients mixed in. i use it for treats for my dog and he seems to love it. threw out the bag when i transferred the contents to another container, so can't list the ingredients for you, but i'm sure you can look it up. many other kibble recommendations by others here - most look like fairly high quality dry foods. maybe travel with a couple of cans of soft foods, too, to mix in?


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Looked up Carna4. Does look like great food - until I looked up the price online $180 for a 26 lb bag is WAY out of my price range with 2 large breed dogs!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

that sounds excessive all right. some have switched to kirkland (costco) and i believe it is rated well as a quality kibble. try a search in the forum and i'm sure you'll find the posts about it.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

My dog LOVES acana. There are three acana grain free food here :acana grassland, wild prairie and Pacifica . Last month my dog ate pacifia, this month my dog eats Acana wild prairie, will try the lamb & apple next month.


Ps- the acana lamb & apple is not grain free.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Acana is one brand I was considering. My Golden right now eats Nature's Domain - Costco's grain free food. I go back and forth between the 2 formulas. May consider doing that with Halona. I can always add canned food as well - I don't with my Golden, but only because she simply doesn't like it! She prefers her kibble plain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed raw. When I travel I just bring Honest Kitchen which is dehydrated raw. It seems a shame to take her off of raw when you have seen such positive results in such a short time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls do really well on Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw - it is pricey, but would be SO easy to carry with you!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

That's a good thought - using freeze dried when we travel!!!

Re: Honest Kitchen - Do your dogs like it? I've never had luck with it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I travel all the time with my service dog, a spoo. He is on raw. I just stick a couple frozen raw meals in my carry on, and three or four more in my checked luggage. I have gotten a couple of wierd looks from the security people when they see chicken quarters show up in the xray  I also take honest kitchen dry in meal size baggies just in case. 

Oh - be sure to double or even triple wrap your frozen meat in case you end up stranded and it thaws! I usually us a sandwich baggie zipped close, put a couple of those in a quart size zip lock bag, wrap in a small towel and put in a plastic store bag, tied shut.

When I get where I am going I either use my hosts frig/freezer. or if in a hotel request a small frig freezer in my room - be sure to request that it be plugged in ahead of time so it is already cold.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny does well on Acana Regionals, too (grain free). He likes all of them.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! That's a good idea re: how to prepare the food for travel - I'll give it a try! I really do think keeping her on raw wherever possible is the best for her, or any dog really! I'm trying to get my Golden to go all raw, but she's taking some convincing - and if I let her go more then 2 days of being stubborn about eating raw I get bile vomit all over the house! So the fact she'll humor me with a raw breakfast most days as long as I give her a kibble dinner I guess is OK for now - and I'll keep working at getting her to give up the kibble all together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

